# Trumark slingshots are still great.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Alright. This might be a lengthy on. For TLDR: Trumark slingshots are awesome. Buy one.

I own several trumark slingshots. I still shoot my FS-1 very regularly. I thought I had made a thread a while back where I revisted the FS-1, but I could not find it to bump it. So here goes on a new "I love Trumark" thread. There are three commercial slingshot companies in existence today that I truly love and believe in. Those being Simple-Shot\Flippinout, Saunders, and Trumark. Forgive me if there are others I have not mentioned. It is likely because I just do not have experience with them. I will be making more of these posts praising my loved SS companies.

Why Trumark slingshots are the shizz.

*You simply cannot beat the price: *

Trumark slingshots are an extremely cheap way to get shooting. They sell S9 slingshots for $9.95 and the handle is packed full of ammo. You can have a fun afternoon shooting with zero setup for $9.95. That might even be cheaper than making a natural, buying rubber and ammo. Their entire line of slingshots is very reasonably priced. Also they sell ammo at a pretty decent price as well. My only complaint would be that their replacement tubes are a bit on the pricey side, but that is what DIY is for right?

*Build Quality: *

When you first pick up a Trumark slingshot your first thought may be "Kind of cheesy" however if you have owned one of these slingshots for an extended period of time you will know that is not true. My FS-1 has been through so much crap over the past years and still looks brand new. Any newcomer that wants to try shooting with me, I hand the FS-1. It has never met its match. They are extremely rugged.

*Design, Shootabilty, and Accuracy: *

I really like the bent rod type slingshots. Why? Because it gives me the largest sight window of ANY slingshot out there. Wingshooters rotating head slingshots are also a great example of this. I am very accurate with a Trumark slingshot. I can shoot the FS-1 equal to or even more accurately than any other slingshot I own. This is because of the big sight window and the narrow aiming reference point. I am using the fork and bands as a guide. When a big fork is being used as opposed to a narrow bent rod I seem to be more precise in my aiming. Now obviously that is just me, the shooter, and not the slingshot. But I still feel it shoudl be mentioned for those who aim and seem to be frustrated with a blocked target when sighting. With custom band sets and tubes .. these slingshots can shoot just as hard and fast as most others out there.

Most models float. Which is good for camping and canoe trips. Plus with the low cost, losing one is not much of an issue.

*Customizable: *

The S9 frame is very customizable. Also you can pretty much throw any type of band configuration on these things without much issue. I have been making tube sets for these with Simple-Shot pouches using the "pull through the hole" method. It looks clean and shoots well.

*Summary: *

The Trumark slingshots might not be as pretty as some of the stuff the very talented members of this forum are making, or as pocketable. But for the price ... every slingshot enthusiast NEEDS one of these. No question. Also they are MADE IN THE USA! The pocket shot (which I do thing is cool) is selling for $25. An S9 or FS-1 sells for $10 and has limitless potential. I could write many more pages praising these slingshots, but I will not bore you guys!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice review on the trumark slingshot.....I did had a orig shooter back in the 50's...non folding wrist brace...Yup I agree there still a good shooter

for the money....May your ammo fly straight..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi naturalfork i have a fs1too my only gripe is the tubes they make are to short . Ill get maybe fifty shots and they tear. Im using the black heavy pull bands they make . Im interested in making my own out of thera tube . The frames being made of aliminum im worried of bending them . What tubing do you use and where do you puchase it at? Thankyou namazu


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

namazu said:


> Hi naturalfork i have a fs1too my only gripe is the tubes they make are to short . Ill get maybe fifty shots and they tear. Im using the black heavy pull bands they make . Im interested in making my own out of thera tube . The frames being made of aliminum im worried of bending them . What tubing do you use and where do you puchase it at? Thankyou namazu


Something is very wrong if the black tubes are only getting 50 shots. When I used them exclusively I was getting thousands of shots per set. I would check and make sure there are not any rough or jagged parts on the forks.

As for making your own tubes... YES. I would highly recommend it just because of the amount of money it will save you. I will work on creating a video tonight for making your own tubes for trumark stuff.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I will looking forward to seeing it . As far as the short life span i think im over drawing the tubes past their normal point of resistance . I still have two left in my drawer maybe its time to gibe a go again.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Definitely Check The Tips For Small Spurs. 
I Do Like The Availability And Price, But I Find Them Too Light. If You Like Heavier Slingshots I'd Suggest Some Lead Shot In The Handle. 
Great Review. Plenty Of Good Info Here.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

My uncle gave me my first slingshot. It is an FS-1. I still have it. I may have to take it out put some ammo down range.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Unfortunately, as I tried very hard to find a cheap supplier of quality latex tubing tonight .... I have found that while the Trumark slingshots shoot so very well for me and are a very cheap purchase, the cost of band replacement is enormous when compared to a flat banded slingshot. So you may be better off spending the upfront cash for a Scout or something similar rather than going the Trumark route. Why are big tubes so expensive!!!???


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Ive seen various tubing from theraband and i wonder if anyone has tried making bands and using them on a fs 1. I do need to have them longer to shoot more comfortably. I also think that is why they never last long for me.


----------

